# Vincent is half the dog...



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was so shaggy he couldn't even see where he was going! Took him to a groomers nearby ans so happy with the results, plus only £25!  bargin :3

Before:









After!:









I cannot believe how different he looks :O I love love LOVE the poo shaggy look but Vincent is so much happier, they literally took half his fur off! Plus I can now see his gorgeous eyes <3









he's also SO soft, they straightened his hair (blow dried it when wet and brushed it straight) so he's all fluffy :3 I bet in a week the affect will bve gone but I don't mind 

I also notices he's getting white hairs coming up all down his back  With his long hair I couldn't see them but now really noticable. I'll get a photo up soon when I have better light. He might end up a faded choccie boy!!

Anyway, I am very happy with the result


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. What a fantastic job!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He looks fab .. and he does look really pleased with himself in the pics  

Dark colour coats can have random white hairs here and there, it doesnt always mean they will fade .... Oakley and even Picnic have a few white hairs in their coat ... 

Oh I am going to have to be brave and cut Picnic soon .. she looks huge due to her massive curly coat .. but she is so beautiful  

I do love the feel of a shorter coat ...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Vincent looks lovely! - and so good you are happy with the result. It's amazing how different their coats look and the difference you can see with the colour. Biscuit seems more cream now and I've noticed some apricot hairs here and there amongst the cream areas - maybe they were always there - but I can see them more easily. Possibly a bit of ticking.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww! Vincent looks very distinguished! nice job they did


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely, Vincent. He looks very pleased with his new do.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm really happy with it  The groomer talked with us about exactly what we wanted and really listened. She's actually a breeder of Maraval Bearded Collies and shows them so she knows how to groom a longer haired dog! 
Anyone in Manchester area I recommend them - K-9 Services in Reddish. She was lovely and Vincent was really happy there too especially as he has seperation issues!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

A real snip


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Vincent was so shaggy he couldn't even see where he was going! Took him to a groomers nearby ans so happy with the results, plus only £25!  bargin :3
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Same with Hattie she now as eyes! No more should have gone to specsavers!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Vincent looks stunning, and so soft!!! What a handsome chapt


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

They've done a fab job, Vincent looks gorgeous!!!

x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Vincent looks fab. Looking into getting Oakley trimmed but I do love his long shaggy coat


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, this morning was a bit of a shock waking up and seeing him! I do miss his shaggy look but I don't think Vincent does! He really seems so happy, he's suddenly more confident overnight! 
Here is him in our office (while I'm trying to work!) he's so distracting!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ooh how could you look away from him to get any work done?!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Vincent is such a gorgeous boy and I'm loving the new doo!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooohhhh Cara & Vincent date where they can actually see each other!!!!

He's a love. I don't think we will need to wait long until they start getting shaggy xx


----------

